#  Psychische Erkrankungen >   Borderline Bereich??? >

## Willow

Hallöchen, 
da ich Borderlinerin bin habe ich mich natürlich sofort gefragt, als ich hier her kam, wo den die "psychiatrieecke" ist....
mhm, könnte man eventuell sowas einrichten?
Ich betreibe selber ein Forum und wenn es hier die möglichkeit gäbe, das Borderliner oder andere psychisch erkrankte hier Fuß fassen können, dann würde ich bestimmt ne menge Mitglieder von mir hier her bringen können....
Wäre doch vielleicht gar nicht so schlecht.... Ich meine auch so den Austausch, wie wir den Aufenthalt in Kliniken bzw. Psychiatrien oder auch behandelten Ärzten empfunden haben oder ganz einfach, wie es alles so gelaufen ist... Wir könnten verbesserungvorschläge machen oder wenn nötig,auch Kritik üben....
LG

----------


## StarBuG

Hallo Willow 
Dafür haben wir ja gestern dieses Forum hier (Psychische Erkrankungen) gestartet.
Ich denke, fürs erste dürfte das reichen. 
Wenn wirklich Borderline hier ausgeprägt diskutiert werden sollte und Themen zu schnell auf die 2te Seite verschwinden, dann kann man später auch noch ein eigenes Forum dafür machen. 
Gegen Werbung habe ich natürlich nichts einzuwenden, also wenn du Leute kennst, die Interesse haben, immer her damit  :Zwinker:  
Liebe Grüße 
Michael

----------


## Monsti

Hallo Willow,  sei erst mal herzlich willkommen in unserem kleinen Kreis!  Auch ich freue mich, dass es jetzt dieses Unterforum gibt, denn ich habe eine "chronifizierte posttraumatische Belastungsstörung", die ich aber dank eines passenden Medikaments schon seit Jahren so gut im Griff habe, dass ich im normalen Leben bzw. in meinen sozialen Beziehungen nicht mehr eingeschränkt bin. Natürlich habe ich auch Therapien (darunter 8 Wochen stationär) und allerlei Medikamentenversuche hinter mir.  Fühl Dich wohl hier, liebe Grüße von Angie

----------


## Patientenschubser

Hallo Willow 
auch von mir ein *herzliches Willkommen*.	 :e_jumping_1:  
Was für ein Forum betreibst Du den? Über Borderline? Oder etwas völlig anderes? 
Du wirst Dich hier in diesem Kreis bestimmt wohlfühlen. 
Gruß vom Schubser

----------


## Celina

Hallo, 
ich bin seit Jahren Borderlinerin -und habe gelernt sehr gut mit dieser ..hm..störung umzugehen.
Ich habe schon viele Male in ein Forum geschaut -mir persönlich gefällt es nicht, wenn dort zu offen geschrieben wird..und zu doll gestritten wird...was bordies ja immer mal gerne machen.
Ich denke, wenn man hier vorsichtig ist -und anstelle von triggerworten sternchen nutzt -dann kann es sehr gut werden.
also -ich reihe mich schon mal ein.

----------


## StarBuG

Es besteht auch die Möglichkeit, Beiträge anonym zu verfassen. 
Ob Sternchen als Platzhalter genutzt werden, hängt ja eh vom Verfasser des Beitrages ab, von einer generellen Zensierung halte ich eher nichts. 
Aber wir achten hier schon darauf, das Beiträge nicht zu ausfallend werden  :Zwinker:  
Gruß 
Michael

----------


## Obelix1962

@alle 
ich glaube das auch die Borderliner mit unserem Forum einen tollen Plat zum offenen Miteinander gefunden haben.   *Das es bei uns anständig zugeht*  *ist doch klar!*  Unsere Moderatoren und auch unser Administrator  achten da schon drauf. 
Grüßle
Obelix1962

----------


## Teetante

*@ all! 
Ich denke mal, da wir hier alle erwachsene Menschen sind, können wir uns so gewählt ausdrücken, daß wir keine Sternchen anstelle von Buchstaben schreiben müssen! Dann muß man halt sogenannte "Triggerworte" anders umschreiben oder ausdrücken! 
Viele Grüße, Andrea*

----------


## Monsti

Hallo Celina,  auch von mir ein herzliches Willkommen! Sorry, momentan bin ich sehr infektgebeutelt und deshalb nicht so oft hier.  Was sind denn für Dich Triggerworte? Oder geht's da vielleicht mehr um tatsächliche oder auch nur subjektiv wahrgenommene persönliche Angriffe?  Ich fände es super, würdest Du oder auch Willow das Krankheitsbild "Borderline-Persönlichkeitsstörung" mal allgemeinverständlich erklären. Mich persönlich interessiert das sehr. Vielleicht reicht's ja auch, wenn Ihr uns einen guten Link liefert.  Liebe Grüße von Angie

----------


## Celina

Viele Borderliner -schn..den sich -und verletzen sich selbst -
wenn jetzt ein bordie das wort schon liest -dann könnte es triggern und der jenige wird sich dann auch schn..den.
Das Wort Blu. ist schon ein außerordentliches triggerwort -das triggert fast immer -in dem zusammenhang mit selbstverletzendem verhalten.
Nicht jeder Borderliner schn..det sich -aber der hang zur selbstverletzung -wie auch immer - ist da -viele süchte in jeglicher form ..ob es nun rauchen oder trinken -drogen oder arbeiten -essstörungen oder sonst was ist ..der hang ist bei diesem krankheitsbild vorhanden. meist schlittert man von einer sucht in die andere.
kaum hat man eine sucht bekämpft..hat sich der borderliner schon wieder ein hilfsmittel ausgesucht.
wir können sehr schwer mit probleme umgehen -und sind sehr sensibel auf nonverbale zeichen -und kommunikation.
wir beziehen meist alles schlecht auf uns..
aber ich setze mal etwas fachlichere lektüre ein

----------


## Teetante

*Hi Celina! 
Triggerworte hin oder her, aber diese Punkte in den Wörtern sind nun wahrlich nicht sehr sinnvoll. Wenn ein Borderliner das hier lesen will, dann wird er auch das Wort erkennen, ob da nun Punkte drin sind oder nicht!! 
Und wenn dieser Mensch sich dann verletzen will, dann nutzen auch irgendwelche Punkte in einem Wort nichts mehr! 
Gruß, Andrea*

----------


## lucy230279

hallo celina, 
ich sehe das ähnlich wie andrea, da man automatisch das richtige wort liest.
meinst du denn, das hilft wirklich?

----------


## StarBuG

Hallo Celina, 
ich denke auch, dass es keinen Sinn macht, bestimmte Worte zu vermeiden.
Wenn der Ritzdruck innerlich so groß ist, das jemand schon auf Worte wie Blut oder Schneiden reagiert, dann wäre es ne Stunde später eh passiert, auch ohne das Wort zu lesen. 
Dieses Forum hier ist gedacht für euch, um euch Rat zu holen und wenn ihr in einer Drucksituation seit vielleicht auch Ablenkung, aber als Borderlinerin weißt du selber, das zu viel Zuwendung, Mitgefühl und Rücksicht für euch eigentlich genau das falsche ist  :Zwinker:  
Liebe Grüße 
Michael

----------


## Willow

Hallöchen,
joa, ich habe seit 2004 die Diagnose Borderline (unter anderem) erhalten, aber bin schon über 10 jahre psychisch erkrankt. Habe zudem noch Bulimie,Ptbs, Depressionen, SVV Medi und drogenabusus und so....
Ich selber halte auch nichts von zensieren von triggernden wörtern. Denn gerade die Krankheit Borderline braucht mehr offenheit. warum sonst gibt es so viele Vorurteile von unseren mitmenschen?! Und darum schämen sich auch so viele betroffene, darüber offen zu reden...
Also ich selber habe gemerkt, das es mir sehr gut geht, wenn ich offen ohne Zensierungen über meine gefühle reden kann. es nutz nichts nur drum herum zu reden... Und wie oben schon gesagt wurde, wenn man so weit ist, das einem halt schon Wörter triggern, das wird es sowie so passieren. Und so habe ich auch mein forum aufgebaut... Es ist nicht nur für Borderliner, sondern auch viele jegliche andere psychische erkrankung. Man darf dort über alles frei reden, aber man sollte, wenn der Inhalt zu heftig ist, in der Überschrift vorsichtshalber eine triggerwarnung hineinsetzen... Aber es gibt noch einen Bereich, da darf man einfach alles schreiben, so heftig es auch ist... Ansonsten habe ich in den forum darauf geachtet, das es nicht nur um Krankheiten gibt, denn diese bestimmen unser leben schon zu sehr... Es gibt auch viele Freizeit, Kreative und lustige bereiche. Würde gerne einen Link zu dem Forum hier rein setzen, aber dazu muss ich erst die Moderatoren und Admin fragen.... 
Joa, zr Beschreibung von Borderline:  Die Borderline-Persönlichkeitsstörung (BPS) wird auch emotional instabile Persönlichkeitsstörung genannt. Zum Erscheinungsbild gehören sehr wechselhafte Stimmungen und Affekte, ein zerrüttetes Selbstbild, sehr unterschiedlich ausgeprägte Arten von traumabedingten Dissoziationen und damit verbundene Autoaggression sowie extreme zwischenmenschliche Sensibilität und extremes Emotionsgedächtnis. Vor allem die letzten beiden Symptome sind häufig Ursache für soziale Konflikte. Grundsätzlich können die Symptome bei den Betroffenen sehr unterschiedlich sein; viele davon gibt es sogar gegenteilig. Die Stärke der Störung ist von Person zu Person individuell, ebenso das damit verbundene Leiden und die individuellen Belastungserscheinungen. Es ist jedoch immer eine seelische Dauerbelastung gegeben, das Leben Betroffener ist nachhaltig beeinträchtigt.  
Der Name Borderline stammt aus Zeiten, als man BPS als einen Grenzfall (engl. borderline) zwischen Psychose und Neurose beschrieb. Menschen mit BPS leiden jedoch an ihren oft in ihrer Stärke nicht zu reduzierenden Reaktionen auf äußere Einflüsse, ihren starken Gefühlen und Erinnerungen. Sie können ihren Gefühlsimpulsen dann nichts entgegensetzen. Bei den Erscheinungen, die das Krankheitsbild mit dem psychotischen Bereich in Verbindung brachten, handelt es sich um so genannte Pseudopsychosen. So kann es zum einen sein, dass jemand in bestimmten Situationen für einen begrenzten, meist kurzen Zeitraum (situativ) nicht in der Lage ist, die allgemeine Realität richtig zu beurteilen (latente Hysterie). Zum anderen besteht die Möglichkeit, dass die Person für einen unbestimmten Zeitraum bezugsgerichtete Aspekte der Wirklichkeit nicht realistisch wahrnimmt. Beide Fälle stehen in unmittelbarem Zusammenhang mit dem ursächlichen traumatischen Erlebnis und dem damit verbundenen dissoziativen Verdrängungsprozess.  
Obwohl nicht so bekannt wie Schizophrenie oder Bipolare Störung (früher manisch-depressive Erkrankung), ist Borderline häufiger und betrifft in Deutschland derzeit zwei bis drei Prozent der Erwachsenen. Frauen sind etwa dreimal so oft betroffen wie Männer. Diese auffällige Geschlechterdifferenz könnte damit zusammenhängen, dass traumatisierte Frauen eher klinisch und entsprechende Männer eher forensisch auffällig werden und dass Männer mit Borderline-Symptomatik eher anderen Persönlichkeitsstörungen (z. B. antisoziale Persönlichkeitsstörung) zugeordnet werden.  
Ein typisches äußerliches Merkmal der BPS ist selbstverletzendes Verhalten (SVV). Klassische Beispiele dafür sind unbewusstes oder ungewolltes Aufkratzen von Mückenstichen, oder in bewusster Form (parasuizidale) Handlungen, wie das Zufügen von Biss- oder Schnittwunden. In einigen Fällen auch Suizidversuche, bis hin zum vollendeten Suizid, und dies oft in Zusammenhang mit PTBS-typischen schweren Depressionen, zerbrochenem Lebensweg, sozialen Konflikten oder sozialer Isolierung.   Symptome  
Wie die Grade der Störung selbst, so sind auch die Symptome höchst unterschiedlich. Jeder Betroffene hat ein eigenes Belastungsbild. Die Symptome können bei den Betroffenen auch gegenteilig ausgeprägt sein. Es gibt 2 "Grundtypen" mit bestimmten Tendenzen, eine Gruppe lebt die Aggression eher nach aussen aus während die andere sie eher gegen sich selbst richtet, jedoch gibt es hier Überschneidungen. Häufig wird ein Gefühl des Selbsthasses durch Situationen ausgelöst, auf die die Betroffenen überhaupt keinen Einfluss haben. Chronische endogene Depressionen sind häufig vorhanden.  
Während bei einer Person mit Bipolarer Störung eine Stimmung für mehrere Wochen anhält, kann ein Mensch mit einem Borderline-Symptom intensive Schübe aus Angst, Depression, Selbsthass oder Wut für einen kurzen Zeitraum oder wenige Stunden erleben, jedoch auch über mehrere Tage und noch deutlich länger. Diese können in Verbindung mit Störungen der Impulskontrolle wie impulsiver Aggression, selbstverletzendem Verhalten und Alkohol- und anderem Drogenmissbrauch auftreten. Es kann zu übermäßigem Geldausgeben oder Essstörungen kommen sowie zu Beziehungssucht und riskanten Sexualpraktiken. Abhängigkeits- oder Suchtverhalten ist eine häufige Begleiterscheinung. Besonders BPS-Betroffene verlagern ihre Sucht (Suchtverlagerung) von einem Bereich in einen anderen, sie wechseln plötzlich die Drogen bzw. den Suchtbereich. Die meist mit der Sucht einhergehenden selbstzerstörerischen Verhaltensweisen verstärken das Krankheitsbild.  
Wahrnehmungs- und Bewusstseinsstörungen können zu häufiger Änderung von Langzeitzielen, Karriereplänen, Berufen, Freundschaften, Geschlechtsidentität, Religionszugehörigkeit, der Meinung und Werten führen. Häufig berichten die Patienten, dass sie sich selbst nicht fühlen können (Depersonalisation), oft fühlen sie sich selbst gegenüber fremd, es handelt sich dabei um auch sehr stark auftretende dissoziative Symptome. Manchmal empfinden sich Menschen mit BPS als grundsätzlich schlecht oder wertlos.  
Das Verhalten von Borderline-Betroffenen bewegt sich auch oft zwischen Neurosen, Psychosen und Mini-Psychosen.  
Selbstverletzendes Verhalten, in schweren Fällen bis hin zum Suizid, ist symptomatisch. Typische Formen sind z. B. Aufkratzen von Mückenstichen, in schwereren Fällen auch das Zufügen von Biss- oder Schnittwunden. Häufig äußern sich verborgener oder offener Selbsthass oder die oft schwer zu erkennende Dissoziation und die Unfähigkeit, die plötzlich auftretenden Spannungen abzubauen, sowie ein Gefühl des sich nicht mehr Spürens in autoaggressivem Verhalten. Eine Gefahr der Selbstverletzung oder eines Selbstmordes kann auch in manchen Fällen zum Zeitpunkt einer Hochstimmung bestehen. Selbstverletzung findet also vor allem zur Selbstbestrafung, zum Spannungsabbau sowie um "sich selbst zu Spüren" statt. Neuere Forschungsergebnisse zeigen, dass Borderline-Patienten ein verringertes Schmerzempfinden besitzen, das heißt auf einen Schmerzreiz weniger reagieren als Vergleichspersonen. Dies wird auf einen aktiven Unterdrückungsmechanismus des Gehirnes zurückgeführt.   Sozialverhalten und Partnerschaft  
Die zwischenmenschlichen Beziehungen sind oft höchst instabil. Die borderlinekranke Person schwankt zwischen vorwurfsvollen Angriffen und Klammerverhalten. BPS-Kranke schwanken zwischen Idealisierung und Entwertung der anderen Person hin und her und fürchten gleichzeitig, verlassen zu werden. Die Betroffenen sind schnell enttäuscht und erbost, wenn andere ihre Erwartungen nicht erfüllen, bleiben aber trotzdem intensiv an sie gebunden. Der Borderlinekranke demütigt die Personen, die er liebt, wünscht sich aber gleichzeitig, dass die jeweilige Person bleibt. Bereits kleine Anlässe können starke Gefühlsimpulse auslösen, die vom Betroffenen nicht verarbeitet werden können. Besteht eine enge emotionale Bindung zu einem anderen Menschen, kann auch die Tendenz bestehen, die andere Person zu idealisieren.  
Die Angst, verlassen zu werden, steht oft in Beziehung mit eigenen, traumatischen Erfahrungen und deren dissoziativer Bewältigung. Dies führt dazu, dass sich der Betroffene oft unbewusst in einer Weise verhält, durch die er die Bezugsperson verliert oder zumindest kränkt. Es fällt den Betroffenen schwer, Nähe zuzulassen, auch wenn sie ständig danach suchen. Dieses Problem ist ich-synton, das heißt Betroffene wissen nicht bzw. haben höchstens ein unangenehmes Gefühl, dass sie de facto Angst vor Nähe haben.  
Das allgemeine soziale Verhalten Betroffener ist natürlich nicht nur durch die Belastungserscheinungen alleine zu beschreiben. Es ist immer abhängig vom Menschen, der dahinter steckt, der mit den Problemen und Erschwernissen der Borderline-Störung leben muss. Das erfordert besondere Verantwortung und besondere Anstrengung von beiden Seiten. Da es den Betroffenen aber in vielen Lebenslagen oft schwer bis unmöglich ist, den Erwartungen der Umwelt zu entsprechen, entsteht für diese Personen und ihre Partner<SUP>[1] meist erhebliches persönliches Leid.   
So, habe eigendlich m,al selber einen text dazu verfasst, aber leider habe ich diesen nicht mehr so schnell gefunden.....
Wenn ihr weitere Fragen haben solltet, dann fragt einfach.... 
LG

----------


## Willow

Hallöle, 
also mein forum ist das BorderlineSelbsthilfe Forum, Chat und Board.  
LG

----------


## Michaela

Ich habe eigentlich nur eine frage wie erkennt man das einer von dem borderline syndrom betroffen ist. Habe das gefühl das mein ex dasSyndrom hat.

----------


## sei

Welche Verhaltensweisen von ihm lassen dich denn diese Gefühl haben?

----------

